# Hat Photos



## 1WFlora (Sep 9, 2021)

Hello, y'all!
I'm a pretty big newb to photography, so none of mine are probably going to be on the level of spectacularness of most of yours, but I figured I'd post them regardless.
I wear a hat (Stetson Gallatin for anyone wondering the maker and model.), ever day, and when out hiking or working on woodsmanship skills I find myself taking photos of my hat quite a bit.
Any critique is most definitely wanted, I'd like to expand my abilities in photography so I'll take whatever advice I can get.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Sep 9, 2021)

1WFlora said:


> … none of mine are probably going to be on the level of spectacularness of most of yours…


Don't worry about that yet… it will come, just give yourself the
time to develop at the same time, technique, artistic intent and
communicational composition — aka story telling. 

…all that while having a good time!


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 9, 2021)

Nice set. I suggest you set your hat up with a real nice bg, good light and a shallow dof, kind of like how one would shoot a bird and make that hat a thing of beauty. Not that it isn't a good looking hat.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 10, 2021)

1WFlora said:


> so none of mine are probably going to be on the level of spectacularness of most of



I don't know about that, I think most would be happy to claim that last one.


----------



## 1WFlora (Sep 10, 2021)

Thanks all!
@K9Kirk I'll mess around with that a little bit.
@smoke665, thank you, all the photos besides that one are taken with a Canon RebelXS, whilst surprisingly that one was taken with an old iPhone 6, and it does prove the best camera is the one you have on you.
I should have mentioned that, sorry about that.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 10, 2021)

1WFlora said:


> all the photos besides that one are taken with a Canon RebelXS, whilst surprisingly that one was taken with an old iPhone 6, and it does prove the best camera is the one you have on you.
> I should have mentioned that, sorry about that.


Which adds credence to the adage "Its not the equipment that makes the photographer".


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 10, 2021)

I think its a creative set, I like it. That is a truly fine hat. Also a great photographic exercise to make many different images of the same subject. You could get some wide angle shots, showing scenery, or how about a H.I.F. (hat in flight) shot?!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 10, 2021)

The last 2 have really good composition, I think. The hat makes for an interesting focal point in some creative settings.


----------



## 1WFlora (Sep 10, 2021)

zulu42 said:


> I think its a creative set, I like it. That is a truly fine hat. Also a great photographic exercise to make many different images of the same subject. You could get some wide angle shots, showing scenery, or how about a H.I.F. (hat in flight) shot?!


Thank you.
I believe I’ll do some more wider angle shots, I had thought of it before but I think y’all have made some good points on the wider angles.
I really like your HIF idea, could end up being pretty nice!
I’ll play around with some new angles and such once I get back today.
Thanks!


----------



## 1WFlora (Sep 10, 2021)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> The last 2 have really good composition, I think. The hat makes for an interesting focal point in some creative settings.


Thank you!
I will be getting a bit more creative with them in the future.
Thanks.


----------



## 1WFlora (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## slat (Sep 12, 2021)

Nice couple of sets. I think I like the last one in each set. Especially in the first set.


----------



## johngpt (Sep 14, 2021)

1WFlora said:


> View attachment 248100


This last one from your first post is quite nice.
The hat is near enough to fill a good amount of frame and be the obvious subject.
The fence makes a nice diagonal compositional element.

The bright sky is almost but thankfully not blown out.
The light creates a nice rim light on the hat crown and edge of the brim.

If I were editing, I'd try to create a glow from that bright sky diagonally toward the hat, colored a warm orange yellow just touching those rim lights onto the hat.
I'd also try to create a couple gradients of darker blue-green coming toward the hat from the upper left corner and lower right corner.

There are many ways to do this and Youtube is our friend. There are probably lots of videos that pertain to whatever editing app you're using.

For general color theory and how to use it, I like watching the videos of Blake Rudis and then adapting what he says to the apps that I use. He's a Photoshop guy but one doesn't need to just use that app.


----------



## 1WFlora (Sep 15, 2021)

johngpt said:


> This last one from your first post is quite nice.
> The hat is near enough to fill a good amount of frame and be the obvious subject.
> The fence makes a nice diagonal compositional element.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the compliments and advice!


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 15, 2021)

Nice sets of hats! I agree, the last in each set are the best in each set, but that's just my opinion.  Howdy and welcome!


----------



## Scott Whaley (Oct 2, 2021)

I like the first set best.  The hat tends to get lost in #1.  The depth of field could be increased in some of the others.  I like #4 in the first set the best.  Overall, a nice set.


----------



## stapo49 (Oct 2, 2021)

An interesting concept. I can see this hat popping up on top of the Eiffel Tower at the Colosseum etc


----------



## Space Face (Oct 2, 2021)

Unusual subject.  Something I wouldn't have thought to photograph.  Some well thought out situations there.

Mind you, my wife designs and fabricates fascinators, maybe I should experiment with them.


----------



## 1WFlora (Oct 5, 2021)

Thanks all for the compliments and the tips!
Here's one I took today.


----------



## 1WFlora (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 14, 2021)

Nice hats.....


----------



## This child (Oct 14, 2021)

The Kirwood Derby


----------



## 1WFlora (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## 1WFlora (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## jeffashman (Nov 6, 2021)

Nice sets.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## 1WFlora (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## jeffashman (Nov 13, 2021)

That last one is a nice shot! What aircraft is that?


----------



## 1WFlora (Nov 13, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> That last one is a nice shot! What aircraft is that?


Thank you!
It is a BeechJet owned by a SportsClips exec.


----------



## jeffashman (Nov 13, 2021)

1WFlora said:


> Thank you!
> It is a BeechJet owned by a SportsClips exec.


Cool! I was an aircraft maintenance crew chief once upon a time, so I'm always curious when I see aircraft, or parts of them, in photos.


----------



## 1WFlora (Nov 13, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Cool! I was an aircraft maintenance crew chief once upon a time, so I'm always curious when I see aircraft, or parts of them, in photos.


Nice!
I am starting to apprentice under a family member as an A&P mechanic and hope to get my pilots license sometime in the future.
My family has a long history in aeronautics.


----------



## 1WFlora (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## jeffashman (Dec 14, 2021)

Nice shot! One thing you might try is to step back and let a little more of the fence in the photo, and place the hat a little further to the left in the frame, since that would add a little more interest to the picture. Try to avoid placing the subject dead center in most cases, except when you are looking for some kind of symmetry. Hope that helps.


----------



## 1WFlora (Dec 14, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Nice shot! One thing you might try is to step back and let a little more of the fence in the photo, and place the hat a little further to the left in the frame, since that would add a little more interest to the picture. Try to avoid placing the subject dead center in most cases, except when you are looking for some kind of symmetry. Hope that helps.


It definitely does, thank you.
I took a few different shots kinda like how you just brought up but none came out too well, this had the best overall focus.
I'll test that out next time, I've done a few like that but always forget haha
Thanks.


----------



## 1WFlora (Jan 3, 2022)

Kinda went for putting the knife in the spotlight but got more of the hat instead.


----------



## 1WFlora (Jan 14, 2022)




----------

